# First AFB incounter



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

Got to see and work AFB Infected hives for the first time today. Not a experience I ever wanted to occur. A new friend of mine who got some used equipment from the old beek that died routine thought he got a good deal. He is going the seasonal shake out and get new bees every spring method and asked if I wanted the bees since he was not going to keep them. I was hesitant but figured that two of three colonies were my bees anyway (not the equipment) id risk it and treat them. I did not like the scatterd brood pattern right off the bat. Then I seen big areas of brood that were absolutly abandoned by the bees and a closer look revealed holes and sunken caps. I scraped off some caps, picked up a sliver of wood, and out came the brown stringy goo. Im sure I dont need to quote the next few words that came up!

So I put my gloves, jacket, hive tool and brush in a garbage bag. What should I do now? Im going to burn the brush and get a new one. Off course I left the bees and he is going to burn everything but maybe the boxes. I am thinking washing jacket in hot water with some bleach, soak gloves in alcohol, probably toss hive tool. 

I see this disease is nothing to mess with. It was all over the place and it appeared the bees were helpless in removing the mess. I also see how little can be gained and how much can be lost by getting a good deal on someone elses junk. I have to say im disgusted that someone would keep infected equipment like this around and not burn it.


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

WI-beek said:


> ...he is going to burn everything but maybe the boxes.


He should burn those too.

TP


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Wash your hive tool, smoker, gloves, and suit. There is no need to replace any of those items. Bees aren't going to pickup anything from them. Soaking your gloves in alcohol isn't necassary. I don't know what you think doing so will do that washing them some other way won't.

Unless you stuck you gloved fingers into the AFB spores and rubbed the spores all over your equipment and clothing you have not acquired enuf spores to do anything to your colonies.

I understand that you wish to be cautious, which is a good thing, but you need not be overly fearful that you have picked up something that will spread AFB to your colonies.

What were you going to do w/ the bees? Shake them into your own colonies? I think that doing so would have caused as many problems as the AFB. Except that once dead, the colonies would no longer be infectious.


----------



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

sqkcrk

What I was doing was knocking all three colonies down to one box and then was going to take them home in his equipment. He was going to shake them out anyway and was/is going to buy three nucs from me in spring. I was going to give him his own equipment back with his nucs in them come spring. I was going to combine one with a weak colonies I have and give the other two some frames of honey I kept for winter stores. If all would have worked out I would have gained two colonies and he would more or less have bought his own bees back and I would maybe have still had a couple more nucs to sell from them. Sounded like a good deal.

As far as the alcohol, I read that I should wash gloves and tool with alcohol so I figured Id just soak them and then wash them. I have extra hive tools also so I figured why not just toss it since it is what has i scraped open cells with and it is full of all the propolis goo and all. Hive tools are also cheap. Maybe ill clean it.

At least now I know what to look for and hopefully if I ever catch it I will be able to spot it right away before it spreads through my yard/yards.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

WI-beek said:


> it is full of all the propolis goo and all.


WI-beek, your hive tool is made of steel, it is not a sponge. It can't be full of AFB spores. They may be on it, but not in it.

I understand that you want to be cautious, but if you think that hive tools are cheap, mail it to me and I'll mail back the cost of postage. I can always use another hive tool.

It's proper to be cautious, but let's not go overboard w/ caution. Just my 2 cents and I'll let y'all alone.


----------



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

Sure just give me your address. You will have to clean it though.

Just kidding. I know its not a sponge, and im sure your right. I just want to be safe, not sorry.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I understand.


----------



## JimB (Sep 1, 2010)

What is the recommended treatment or dosposal method for plastic frames that have ben involved with AFB? Burning them makes a lot of nasty black smoke.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Deep burial.


----------



## seamuswildhoney (Jul 24, 2008)

what does afb smell like?


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Are you positive it's AFB and not dead brood from a mite infested colony that got caught off guard with the recent cold weather and sudden loss of bees. Dead brood will rope out but near as far as it will if it is AFB. Take it to the inspector(or another knowledgeable beekeeper) to have it verified.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

afb smells like party puke !!


----------



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

I cant say that it was not for sure but there were plenty of bees to cover brood. It was in all three hives all over the place in both supers and one really bad. Im pretty sure it was AFB. I have seen nothing like it in my colonies and I know I have chilled brood before when I could not keep my paws off the bees. He also had used equipment that was nasty, and I mean nasty. 

I will recommend to him that he send a sample. I have been on the phone with him. He said he has been trying to kill them by dumping cups of soapy water in there but it was not working as he figured. I told him to squirt soap in there and drag the hose over and turn in into sud city. Hopefully I can catch him before he burns so he can send a sample.

Thanks for advise. I wish I would have thought to take pics when I was there but once I realized what I was dealing with I was only worried with contaminating my equipment.


----------



## frazzledfozzle (May 26, 2010)

The way we kill our hives before burning if we get AFB is to block up the entrance with newspaper and then pour a cup or 2 of petrol over the top bars and shut it up again real quick.
The bees die very fast and the petrol also makes for a pretty fierce fire!

I'm not sure that turning the hose on them is a good idea wouldn't you get alot of honey and stuff running out of the hive with the soapy water? if that happened it would spread the AFB spores all over the place.

frazz


----------



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

He wants to keep his boxes.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Still kill the bees with petrol. At night when they are all home BTW.

What he's doing is asking for trouble.


----------



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

Oldtimer said:


> Still kill the bees with petrol. At night when they are all home BTW.
> 
> What he's doing is asking for trouble.


I told him to use petrol. I cant make him. 

I would start a blazing fire and toss the works on there myself.


----------



## frazzledfozzle (May 26, 2010)

If he keeps his boxs he will still have AFB it's just a matter of time before it builds up again to high levels and he will have to burn all his gear again.
If he has access to someone that can put them through a dipper he will be ok, but if he just reuses them he's wasting his time and money.

frazz


----------



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

He plans on using a roofing torch to scorch the boxes. I recommended he burn everything but many recommend scorching of boxes.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

he should check the law also, here in Florida we are required to burn everything, period


----------



## frazzledfozzle (May 26, 2010)

Well WI beek I guess there's only so much you can do,
unfortunately some people just dont get it 

I'm not a scientist but I dont see how scorching boxs can be effective at all considering to kill the AFB spores we have to dip box's in wax at 160 degrees Cesius for 10 minutes for them to be considered sterilised.

I hope you dont have hives close by to your friends!

Cheers 
frazz


----------



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

At least a 100 miles and no law in Wisconsin that Im aware of but up to inspector inspector I think.


----------



## hossein yeganehrad (Aug 31, 2006)

WI-beek said:


> Got to see and work AFB Infected hives for the first time today. Not a experience I ever wanted to occur. A new friend of mine who got some used equipment from the old beek that died routine thought he got a good deal. He is going the seasonal shake out and get new bees every spring method and asked if I wanted the bees since he was not going to keep them. I was hesitant but figured that two of three colonies were my bees anyway (not the equipment) id risk it and treat them. I did not like the scatterd brood pattern right off the bat. Then I seen big areas of brood that were absolutly abandoned by the bees and a closer look revealed holes and sunken caps. I scraped off some caps, picked up a sliver of wood, and out came the brown stringy goo. Im sure I dont need to quote the next few words that came up!
> 
> So I put my gloves, jacket, hive tool and brush in a garbage bag. What should I do now? Im going to burn the brush and get a new one. Off course I left the bees and he is going to burn everything but maybe the boxes. I am thinking washing jacket in hot water with some bleach, soak gloves in alcohol, probably toss hive tool.
> 
> I see this disease is nothing to mess with. It was all over the place and it appeared the bees were helpless in removing the mess. I also see how little can be gained and how much can be lost by getting a good deal on someone elses junk. I have to say im disgusted that someone would keep infected equipment like this around and not burn it.


----------



## hossein yeganehrad (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello,
caspian solution for A.F.B control see www.caspianapiaries.com ans A.F.B CONTROL.
regards.hossein.


----------



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

I have read all this documentation already. Do you have distributors here is USA.


----------



## S&H (Feb 25, 2010)

frazzledfozzle said:


> ... I dont see how scorching boxs can be effective at all considering to kill the AFB spores we have to dip box's in wax at 160 degrees Cesius for 10 minutes for them to be considered sterilised ...


IINM, the temperature of a propane torch or gasoline fire can be close to 900° C.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

It's amazing what tylan will do to a AFB infected hive when they are treated and comb with scale is removed.

1 infected(AFB) feral hive and you may have to burn all your hives after a few years of them having access to the hive that is out of your control.

or You treat as needed.


----------



## hossein yeganehrad (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello beekeeper.
use caspian solution www.caspianapiaries.com for A.F.B if you not happy for the result ask me to pay you 500$ per hours of work you did.


----------



## hossein yeganehrad (Aug 31, 2006)

WI-beek said:


> Got to see and work AFB Infected hives for the first time today. Not a experience I ever wanted to occur. A new friend of mine who got some used equipment from the old beek that died routine thought he got a good deal. He is going the seasonal shake out and get new bees every spring method and asked if I wanted the bees since he was not going to keep them. I was hesitant but figured that two of three colonies were my bees anyway (not the equipment) id risk it and treat them. I did not like the scatterd brood pattern right off the bat. Then I seen big areas of brood that were absolutly abandoned by the bees and a closer look revealed holes and sunken caps. I scraped off some caps, picked up a sliver of wood, and out came the brown stringy goo. Im sure I dont need to quote the next few words that came up!
> 
> So I put my gloves, jacket, hive tool and brush in a garbage bag. What should I do now? Im going to burn the brush and get a new one. Off course I left the bees and he is going to burn everything but maybe the boxes. I am thinking washing jacket in hot water with some bleach, soak gloves in alcohol, probably toss hive tool.
> 
> I see this disease is nothing to mess with. It was all over the place and it appeared the bees were helpless in removing the mess. I also see how little can be gained and how much can be lost by getting a good deal on someone elses junk. I have to say im disgusted that someone would keep infected equipment like this around and not burn it.


----------



## seamuswildhoney (Jul 24, 2008)

About what AFB smells like. I had this strong smell coming from all my hives, you could smell it 20 yards away. I had never smelled it before and I asked my buddy Melvin about it, it smells a lot like apple cider vinegar. Turns out Melvin says that's what the bees are working, a blue flower with a yellow center. He must have smelled the flower! I was so relieved. I was thinking I would lose all my hives! Now I realize Its a good thing, more honey! Nice to know someone who has kept bees for 60 plus years.


----------

